# I will be able to see orchid mantids



## pedro92 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am going to St. Louis and there is a zoo and they have a mantid section and there is orchids http://www.stlzoo.org/animals/abouttheanim...rchidmantis.htm

Do you think they would want to sell some to me.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, that's really cool! I doubt they'll sell it to you though. Are zoos in the practice of selling their stock? I didn't even know...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2008)

One zoo were selling stick insects once, but was years ago and when i went to a different one they said they want to discourage that kind of thing (breeding exotic insects) only found out a little later they got thier insects from an online breeder &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 30, 2008)

Hope they sell you some!! :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just called the zoo to see if they had them and all they have is a malaysian flower one and a banded flower mantis and they said under USDA laws they cant let anything leave the zoo. So looks like im out of luck. He said they get them from a malaysian supplier but they require licenses


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

They are not going to sell you any!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 30, 2008)

If you can't buy it, then you steal it. I'm just kidding. Don't learn to be bad!


----------

